# 99406 Smoking Cessation



## kyannekis (May 14, 2012)

When coding with an E/M Level do you append a 25 modifier??  Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## adri3421 (May 14, 2012)

Yes you must report a -25 modifier on the E/M....and you also have to have the time documented for 99406.


----------

